# Lithotripsy Code



## bella2 (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi,
I'm hoping for some input on a code, the Doctor's Dx was a calculus in the ureter, and he performed a lithotripsy on a few stones in the ureter, I think the code is 52353, but my choice was questioned as the Doctor submitted the procedure code 50590 which is for kidney stones. I  would really love to hear other opinions on this as I just started coding for this Urologist.
Thanks in advance for any responses.


----------



## jjhamer1 (Aug 9, 2009)

*Lithotripsy*

I believe your diagnosis is correct, as to refer to the ureter, and not the kidneys. Depending on what documentation physician has recorded in the  record, might shed more light on the Dx.


----------



## elenax (Aug 10, 2009)

You can code 50590 for either one, the kidney or the ureter; the difference is on the dx for the ureter you would use 592.1...that how we code it in our ASC...

hope this helps


----------



## bella2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the responses, it certainly helped with the decision 
Cheers,
Bella


----------



## Anna Weaver (Aug 10, 2009)

*lithotripsy*



bella2 said:


> Hi,
> I'm hoping for some input on a code, the Doctor's Dx was a calculus in the ureter, and he performed a lithotripsy on a few stones in the ureter, I think the code is 52353, but my choice was questioned as the Doctor submitted the procedure code 50590 which is for kidney stones. I  would really love to hear other opinions on this as I just started coding for this Urologist.
> Thanks in advance for any responses.



It depends on the type of lithotripsy he did. If he did an ESWL then he's correct and the code would be 50590. If he did an laser lithotripsy, then your code 52353 would be correct. So, I think you would have to go to the documentation. He should have dictated the type of lithotripsy. If not, I would query him and get clarification. We have physicians who use both kinds and they always document which. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## HReed (Aug 10, 2009)

I agree with Anna. The physicians in my ASC do both types of procedures so I have to depend on the documentation to determine which is correct.


----------



## EMS7775 (Sep 10, 2009)

*lithotripsy*

I agree with Anna and HReed.  

Ebony Ratcliffe, AS, CPC


----------

